# Dubai Health Check



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Hi Guys

Quick question about the health check which I will need to undergo when I take a position that I've been offered.

The blood test - what ailments, diseases, problems do the dubai government check for?

I ask only because I recently took a blood test with my current work and the only problem they found was that I had low levels of the antibody for the Epstein Barr Virus - otherwise known as Mono or Glandular Fever / the "kissing disease". The levels are really low now and the IGg antibodies to fight it are really high indicating that it's under control. however, the tiredness and muscle pains remain, though these symptoms have improved considerably over the last 5 - 6 months. Problem is, the EBV virus stays dormant in your blood stream forever and will show up on blood tests if tested for it.

So, assuming the dubai government find the virus in the test, are they likely to reject my Visa application?

**This may sound like a really stupid question but about to give up a fantastic job in UK to pursue an amazing position in Dubai. Don't want to end up losing both if my visa doesn't go through 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Hiya and perhaps welcome to Doobeye!

If you go on the Government websites, you will plainly find they are really checking for communicable disease as in AIDS and TB specifically... not really sure about your particular strain but I really doubt anyone here will care for those. 

Aids and you are deported right quick. TB and you are quarantined and then deported right quick. 

Kissing disease? hmhm... don't think they are going to check you on that one... 

My opinions here somewhat and two facts but check yourself with a Doc where you are and if needed to have some letter writ up, better do it now than get over here and find out you're in barney. 

Tiger T


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Tiger is right about HIV but I think TB is checked by chest x-ray. That's only usually required if you're working outside a free zone. Hepatitis is also check in the blood sample. Not sure what else but make sure you're clean from anything not allowed here.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the posts so far - you were quick!!

All clean for everything else...like I said, had a healt check recently (2 weeks ago) here in UK and all fine except the EBV finding (oh, and lack of Vitamin D - which the Dubai sunshine will sort out!! haha).

So, just the EBV.


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Tiger is right about HIV but I think TB is checked by chest x-ray. That's only usually required if you're working outside a free zone. Hepatitis is also check in the blood sample. Not sure what else but make sure you're clean from anything not allowed here.


Hi Jim,

I heard that hepatitis is no longer tested? New rules was just implemented few months ago?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Perhaps hep check depends on what you're doing. Certainly checked for anything food/children related Inc maids


----------



## davecaltech (Apr 30, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Perhaps hep check depends on what you're doing. Certainly checked for anything food/children related Inc maids


Cool - for IT engineers hopefully NO


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This article contains info about the diseases that they test and also the new system, which will require all expats to do a medical test BEFORE they arrive in the UAE, though that won't negate the need to have the medical done (again!) when you arrive in the UAE.

Tuberculosis will also be added to the list of diseases that can get you deported (or refused entry), according to today's Gulf News.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

doing mine now. chest xray forr tb blood tests for hep b , syphilis and hiv


----------



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice.

I managed to get in touch with a few of the health clinics over in Dubai each of which stated that EBV would not be tested for. The focus is on HIV and, if required, TB. Of course, this does not take into account the comments in the article posted by Maz25.


----------

